# Whats going on here then? Have i been mugged?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, just been looking inside my engine and i found this crank. 

I take it this is what people mean when they say " its reground" due to its looks a bit different to other cranks i have seen? :nervous:


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Reground crank is when the bearing journels are ground for oversized bearings. 

Looks like you have a forged full counter balanced crank there.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Jimboj said:


> Reground crank is when the bearing journels are ground for oversized bearings.
> 
> Looks like you have a forged full counter balanced crank there.



O so i guess i should get a stock crank and bin this one then?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, Bin it....My way, I can send you the address.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Yeah, Bin it....My way, I can send you the address.



Sorry mate, too late. Been offered £20 GBP scrap value for it from a chap on here. He is collecting in the morning.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I can trade you 5 packs of haribo matty if your interested  ...... they are the fizzy ones too lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> Sorry mate, too late. Been offered £20 GBP scrap value for it from a chap on here. He is collecting in the morning.


LOL!:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

I read in the rules new members get first dibbs on anything on the site and receive the item same day shipping for free! 

Looks like I'll have this 

Steve


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I read in the rules new members get first dibbs on anything on the site and receive the item same day shipping for free!
> 
> Looks like I'll have this
> 
> Steve



LOL, and let me guess, the rules changed at 12 last night?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> I can trade you 5 packs of haribo matty if your interested  ...... they are the fizzy ones too lol




Deal, o hang on, im not posting to ireland mate!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I can pop down at the weekend and take that pesky crank away free of charge... Just let me know when you need it gone


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah I hear you have to have one of those if your looking to make over 700hp.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah I hear you have to have one of those if your looking to make over 700hp.


You are such a joker. You just want him to break a good crank.

That one will be fine to 1bar which the bloke down the pub told me is 300wbhp and 650bhp at the crank. His brother's uncle's nephew had a Skyline and he ran it up to 1.1bar. Got 1000bhp at the crank but then the crank snapped in two. He didn't mind because he had a spare one but now he sticks to 1bar.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Got 1000bhp at the crank but then the crank snapped in two.


A bloke down the pub told me his corsa crank broke at 1500bhp but he still did 7 seconds in only a quarter of a mile....


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> A bloke down the pub told me his corsa crank broke at 1500bhp but he still did 7 seconds in only a quarter of a mile....


and i bet that was on one of our UP-HILL quaters so really it was more like a 6 lol

tib


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MrGT said:


> and i bet that was on one of our UP-HILL quaters so really it was more like a 6 lol
> 
> tib


It was up the side of a powerplant cooling tower.... he also got to 15,000ft...

Its my understanding that they go the other way in "certain" countries


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> It was up the side of a powerplant cooling tower.... he also got to 15,000ft...
> 
> Its my understanding that they go the other way in "certain" countries


LOL!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL at you lot. 


Just to fill you all in, the crank is part of the 2.8 engine im having built. Longer stroke i think? 

Got some dodgy looking pistons also!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Why another engine build ? what happened to your other one :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, Cosworth pistons?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

asiasi said:


> Why another engine build ? what happened to your other one :nervous:


Sold it mate. 

Wanted a RB28. I originaly wanted a RB30 and had one ready to go in the first time around but decided against it at the last minute due to all the changes to the nismo pipework , exhaust etc so ended up building a RB26. 

However i regreted not going RB30 so when i came accross the RB28 that used a RB26 block i wanted it. I also had someone that wanted a forged RB26 so sold mine and paid the extra few quid for the RB28.

O and it always anoyed me that the Ztune is a 2.8 and my Stune wasn't lol.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Rain said:


> Nice, Cosworth pistons?


Yes mate.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*rebuild*

matty you"ve obvously got to much money:nervous::nervous:
your at the right place bud to get a top notch job mate.it will be awesome car.10s up the pod later on this year??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

herman said:


> 10s up the pod later on this year??



Ye i think 10's are there if loose some weight and add some sticky tires. 

But as the car is a full trim car on road tyres i expect low 11's. It all ready run 12's dead with half the power it has now so if i cant run a 11.1-11.2 i would simply have to give it more power LOL.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i just hate you know :repost::thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Deal, o hang on, im not posting to ireland mate!


Why not mate, we have post offices over here too


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> Ye i think 10's are there if loose some weight and add some sticky tires.
> 
> But as the car is a full trim car on road tyres i expect low 11's. It all ready run 12's dead with half the power it has now so if i cant run a 11.1-11.2 i would simply have to give it more power LOL.


You only need 600whp in a full weight GTR to run mid 10s.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You only need 600whp in a full weight GTR to run mid 10s.



Really? 

Sounds like i will have a 10 second street car then.:clap: 

Is that 600 at the rear wheels or at the 4 wheels robby?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The borg was 600 @ all 4 at 1.3 bar on pump gas and ran a 10.6 on its first ever pass, due to not knowing what the ratio's were going to be like, I'd left it in 4th and was on the rev limiter for a bit before the finish line.

I'm sure 10.4 to 10.5 would have been possible with it with that tune. 

The power is easy, concentrate on getting the 60fts as low as possible.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The borg was 600 @ all 4 at 1.3 bar on pump gas and ran a 10.6 on its first ever pass, due to not knowing what the ratio's were going to be like, I'd left it in 4th and was on the rev limiter for a bit before the finish line.
> 
> I'm sure 10.4 to 10.5 would have been possible with it with that tune.
> 
> The power is easy, concentrate on getting the 60fts as low as possible.


Was the borg on crap tyres or sticky tyres?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> Was the borg on crap tyres or sticky tyres?


What do you think? :chairshot hahaha, I usually use 20s at 100psi but just for fun I put some good 16in tyres on there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

What 2.8 kit is it?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> What 2.8 kit is it?



Im not sure? 

A MGT Racing one !


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

bigmikespec said:


> What 2.8 kit is it?


Hi bigmikespec

The 2.8 kit that is go into Matty car is of the following

2.8 Billet crank Supplied by us at MGTRACING with cosworth pistons and pec rods ACL Race Bearing and so on.

Regards Mark


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Same as mine so


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

matty what turbo ur planning on running with that bottom end?

T62R :smokin: ??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Same as before mate, sticking with the twin apexi low mounts i have now.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Same as mine so


Yes same as your mate! :thumbsup:

Been jealous ever since you brought that engine! LOL


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

What a lovely looking farndon crank it looks like mine before the diet we gave it.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice pairs of slippers you have there... 
What brand are they?


----------

